# Marx Dr Krazy on the lose!



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

This is a RARE kit indeed. Waaaaay outta my price range. Thought some of you might like to check it out on evilbay just for the picture. I have some info on these kits in one of my books and also a good article on them in one of my toy magazines. There is not much out there on them so I am sure that some of you may enjoy just having a pic of it. At this price that is what I am going to have to settle for!

I saw this kit go on the auction block about 6 months ago. I am not sure if it was the same seller. I bid what I thought to be "big bucks" on it and it did not even break the reserve. I DO know that I have DR Krazy as one of the phrases for evilbay automatic emails and I have only come across 3 of these in the past 5 years. Good luck to anyone who trys to talk this seller down and please post here is you get the kit in hand. I would love to see more pictures of it.:wave::thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220427398034&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool stuff, but yeah, way to pricey.
What's it really worth? It's book value.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!! I've never even heard of it! I didn't know Marx did plastic kits. Were there others in the series?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

All I can find on the value of this kit is from the 1996 Classic Plastic Value guide and places a $350.00 for a MIB and $200.00 for a Build Up. Looks like Marx did another in this line called the Nutty Mad Organ Player...Same Values given...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Verrrry interesting... thanks Denis!
I'm gonna have to have a search for pics...

Chris.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lets see..350.00 in '96 add 12 years,say 700.00 Deduct for trying to sell toys for stupid money in a depression..350.00.

Let's e-mail this guy. 

Remember, it's only worth what somebody will pay for it, if somebody steps on their woohoo and pays "all the dough" that just means HE would pay that price. Not that the item is now always gonna bring that much.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are the pictures I found...
















Mcdee
Yeah I collect old models...but not this one for THAT price...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks again Denis!:wave:
I totally agree mate! That's way more than I'd be willing to fork out for a non-Aurora kit. :drunk: It is a cool kit though. The organ player looks like a lot of fun...


Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This reminds me of the Mad Dentist,Mad Barber and Mad Doctor from Aurora.:tongue:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris...Does this mean your puter is up and running ??? Great!!!
Yeah I agree, I checked the Sellers other items and he's asking a Grand for almost all of his items...a wee bit pricey in these times 
Denis


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Yeah Mcdee....I hear ya. Somebody HAS to have that organ player but I have yet to see one pop up anywhere. I would love to have some pics of that as well. As far as I know, A-nut, they are the only 2 kits in that series from Marx.

Steve123...ahahaha...like the 350 dollar line!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

xsavoie said:


> This reminds me of the Mad Dentist,Mad Barber and Mad Doctor from Aurora.:tongue:


EXACTLY. I got those resin kits a while back knowing that I will NEVER get my hands on a plastic one.

A-nut...I would not even spend a grand on an Aurora kit. I was willing to go about 400 when this thing popped up last time, which was about two hundred more than I wanted to pay for it. I would have put it together at that price too. I really like this kit. It fits right in with all of the kits I love to build most.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Chris...Does this mean your puter is up and running ??? Great!!!
> 
> Denis


It seems to be fine this morning, but I can't bring up any attachments on the emails, and if I try going to links it freezes up!! I'm hoping it holds out 'till Monday when we change providers (Telstra sucks!!) but it's starting to slow down again....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hear ya Scott and I do agree. If I won the lottery this weekend though I might consider buying the Aurora Mad Proffessionals.....
I've paid way more than a grand for some kits (mainly Pocher cars), but there's no way known I could afford that kind of outlay these days!! 
Values are all over the place at the moment so it's the luck of the draw when hunting down kits. I get the feeling though that there's a lot of henpecked guys being hassled by their other halves to sell their kits to raise much needed cash so what they do is put them on ebay at outrageous prices so that when they don't sell they can tell their partners that they tried.... if they do sell then the values escalate. The Aurora Vampire's the perfect example of this....

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> I hear ya Scott and I do agree. If I won the lottery this weekend though I might consider buying the Aurora Mad Proffessionals.....
> I've paid way more than a grand for some kits (mainly Pocher cars), but there's no way known I could afford that kind of outlay these days!!
> Values are all over the place at the moment so it's the luck of the draw when hunting down kits. I get the feeling though that there's a lot of henpecked guys being hassled by their other halves to sell their kits to raise much needed cash so what they do is put them on ebay at outrageous prices so that when they don't sell they can tell their partners that they tried.... if they do sell then the values escalate. The Aurora Vampire's the perfect example of this....
> 
> Chris.


Hey if you win the lottery let us know!

WOW...that is some large cash for a kit. Most I ever spent was a little over 550 bucks for a PL godzilla without babies in resin a few years ago. (Where are you BoB?!) I think the next highest in line was about 250 for a gold plated Polar Lights J-2 kit. The Godzilla I will build, the J-2 I will not. 

I wish someone would come along, buy this Dr Krazy and make some resin kits of this sucker. 1964.....I wonder if this one is in public domain?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Did you check out the other items this guy has for auction? He's got some very hard to find toys in mint condition.
I think he knows exactly what he's doing...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I looked at his other stuff but I don't know anything about toy prices. There is no doubt about it....the guy KNOWS what he has.


----------



## Zapaction (Apr 3, 2009)

*Dr Krazy nailed!!*

Hi, I’ve been watching this thread for a while as I think the old Marx kits are pretty cool too. 

I’ve made some contacts and if you look on nightgallerykits website you might find something to bring you cheer for the New Year! 

These will be builders kits consisting of open molded (i.e. solid) parts rather than part-for-part exact duplicates in order to keep the molding costs down. 

Meanwhile I’ve posted some pics for you to drool over!! See Zapaction photo folder.

All we now need is to find someone with Lindberg’s Mad Maestro and Brain Buster !! 

Bye for now.. 
Zapaction


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lindberg owns the Marx plastic model tooling. The Concord Stagecoach and Civil War Artillery kits were first offered by Marx... You see the Marx boxings on ebay now and then...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Duck Fink said:


> Most I ever spent was a little over 550 bucks for a PL godzilla without babies in resin a few years ago. (Where are you BoB?!) ...


Ah yes...I remember when we got them....I too have the PL resin Godzilla w/o babies...but you know that there are only like 10 of these ever made so it is definately a collectors piece to have Scott!

And I do NOT regret shelling out the money for it either!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Zapaction said:


> Hi, I’ve been watching this thread for a while as I think the old Marx kits are pretty cool too.
> 
> I’ve made some contacts and if you look on nightgallerykits website you might find something to bring you cheer for the New Year!
> 
> ...


ROCK ON! I just checked out Al's site and sure enough....DR. KRAZY!!!!! Man I have wanted this kit for years! Thanks zapaction! It will go along well with the Mad Doctor and Mad Dentist. It looks like mad Barber is still the one to keep all eyes peeled for. I am glad this thread has been resurrected....and with good news! :thumbsup:

Sure enough, MMM, I had my godzilla kit up for sale for a while while work was thin but fortuneately no one bought it. I really want to build that prototype kit and feel lucky to have stumbled into one. Have you built yours?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Safe and sound...nope but I intend to build this...this is a piece of history...don't want to part with it!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Safe and sound...nope but I intend to build this...this is a piece of history...don't want to part with it!
> 
> MMM


Be sure and post some pictures if you do build it. There are not many built up pics of this kit. I have some in my polar Lights catalogs but that is about it.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Oh man I looked right over the ORGAN PLAYER! smashing!


----------



## tinluver (Jul 4, 2009)

Very interesting thread.The original issues really bring you back in time.


----------

